

Microsoft releases its first-ever iPhone application - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/15/Microsoft_releases_its_firstever_iPhone_application-IDGNS_1.html

======
thorax
I'm really impressed with Seadragon on the iPhone. It's quite slick and feels
a bit like the right kind of platform for Seadragon.

